# I don't want to go out with you



## mikasa_90

Is it this?

Nu vreau sa plimb cu tine


----------



## Trisia

It's more like "Nu vreau să ies cu tine." (I don't want to go out with you) or "Nu vreau să ieşim împreună" (I don't want us to date).

Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## Zamolxis

Yep, go with Trisia's translations. "Nu vreau sa plimb cu tine" actually means: "I don't want to walk with you"


----------



## mikasa_90

Ok grazie Trisia, grazie Zamolxis!

Felice anno nuovo!!


----------

